# Campsite for over Christmas period?



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a campsite for just after Christmas and possibly over New Year too.

Would like:

Electric hookup
Walks/cyle rides from campsite (2 dogs & 3 children)
Possibly on the coast for beach walks
Bus/cycle or walk to pub/town
Possibly bar or restaurant or facilities on site


All of the above is probably a big ask! Don't mind where we go, obviously the closer to West Sussex the better!

I really fancied Scotland but is such a long way to go for a short period of time.

Kirsty


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

stopped here for new year nice site and had great time at the n/y party 
chapter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You could try for a cancellation at Moreton in March CC site - that's the only way you will get in this year, or next probably. :roll: 8O 

It has all the criteria you list other than being by the sea, and is hugely popular as a Christmas venue.

Never been because we always have to go Mother-in-Law worrying, but live nearby and am told it's brilliant!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We had a nice christmas / New year at the canterbury C&CC site 2 years ago. You can walk into canterbury in 20 mins from the site. Bus stop is 50 yards from the site. Loads of hardstanding pitches but it does get full so you may have to book soon.

steve & ann. teensvan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We are booked into a site which fits your description for Xmas day & boxing day.
5 mins walk to town centre & even closer to beach, good for cycling also.
Has electric and loads of bars/resturants in town nearby.

Trouble is it may be a long drive for you to Southport 8O 

Trevor


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Skegness Sands would fit your criteria. It sits right on the prom at Winthorpe just outside Skegness. There are miles of virtually empty beach to enjoy. People do cycle along the prom but it can get covered in sand during the winter.

There are a couple of pubs down the prom towards Butlins / Ingoldmells and a couple on the main road at the bottom of the street. All within easy walking distance.

There's a good bus service into Skegness but it is also walkable along the beach / prom (not cyclable this way because part of it is a private golf course).

Having said all that it is peak time and may already be booked up. Do not rely on the website for availability, phone to find out.

JohnW


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your replies am going to check out some of those places mentioned.

We have wanted to go to Moreton in the Marsh CC site for a while, but everytime I try to book it, its full (we're restricted to school hols). It does make me pretty cross that all the decent CC sites get booked up so far in advance that you can never get anywhere near them. 

Kirsty


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have you tried Sheepcote Valley in Brighton. 
Near the Marina & nestled in the Downs. Would seem to fit yor criteria, if they have any spaces. Would suggest phoning the site direct, rather than looking on the CC website.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Also! Have you thought about the Southsea Rally that Lady J is organising?
Get a move on though as it looks like bookings are almost full.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43739.html New Year 2008/9


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi ****

Have thought about both these options. We go to Sheepcote Valley a lot, being that its only 45 mins away, so fancied something different.

Can't do rally at Southsea as its adults only and we have 3 children.

Kirsty


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Willows18 said:


> Hi ****
> 
> Have thought about both these options. We go to Sheepcote Valley a lot, being that its only 45 mins away, so fancied something different.
> 
> ...


You could book up as an independant. Its only the New Year's Eve bash thats adult only.

The site fullfills all your criteria plus there are some terrific places to take the kids during the day, e.g. HMS's Worrior, Victory for starters. Then there is the Spinnaker Tower and Gunwharf Quays for shopping and restaurants.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kirsty

As Spacerunner says the Evening Do is adults only, but I think you can still book for the camping and ask for MM source to get it at the discount price we will still speak to you there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

